# New name for Bruiser?



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It was recently brought to my attention that the dog's name in Legally Blonde is Bruiser (I have never seen either movie). I wouldn't say that I'm against all 'popular' things but I like more unpopular things. Since he was already named (ofcourse he's 7 months old) I want to know if you guys think I can change his name? Also if there is any suggestions. Just remember I like different or unusual names.

Like I put in another post the name Bruiser doesn't really role off the tongue very well. Especially when you need his attention or to stop him from doing something like sniffing butts. :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm *Mason* is one of my fav's, or *Wilson*


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Kramer!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Kramer!


You are trying to keep the Sienfeld theme going huh? She could also go w/ Cosmo  


My absolute fav is Angelo.
Rocco
Frisco
Bruno
Mungo
I'm on an "O" kick  
I also like the name Brody


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oooh, I like Brody. And that also keeps the Br thing, maybe easier to learn?
Someone suggested a name a while back that I thought was cool, I think I'm gonna go search to see if I like it for him.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I changed lilys name when she was 7 months too as that was how old she was when we got her - her name was sandy so changing it too lily was not much different for her as they sound similar - so I would try to get something that sounds a bit like bruiser

I love Axle or Blaze ( nothing like bruiser though)


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

have you ever seen mallrats, kari? brodie is the lead actor in that flick. not sure if that's something you want to consider or not! :wink: it's def not a film for all ages. ha ha. 

i like rocco for some reason too.... i think it's cute!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

colleen13 said:


> have you ever seen mallrats, kari? brodie is the lead actor in that flick. not sure if that's something you want to consider or not! :wink: it's def not a film for all ages. ha ha.
> 
> i like rocco for some reason too.... i think it's cute!


My gosh girl either you saw that movie recently or you have 1 good memory lol I saw that years and years ago and couldn't remember that.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

And he does look like a little rocco


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

haha i am a huge movie fan and i have seen that one about a million times. i know, i'm pathetic!! i tend to watch movies over and over to the point where i know all the lines in it. ie, ferris bueller. LOVE IT! :lol:


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh was it because I said I always think of the movie legally blonde when I see the name? I'm sorry, I didn't mean it badly in any way. 
However if you do want to change the name it shouldn't be any problem... think of all the strays that are taken into shelters every year and adopted out and given a new name... it will be fine.

MD


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree mamma dog :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree too! We found Sadie when she was about 1 1/2 yrs old....and she knew her new name the very day we gave it to her!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

MammaDog said:


> Oh was it because I said I always think of the movie legally blonde when I see the name? I'm sorry, I didn't mean it badly in any way.
> However if you do want to change the name it shouldn't be any problem... think of all the strays that are taken into shelters every year and adopted out and given a new name... it will be fine.
> 
> MD


Oh no Mammadog don't be sorry for that.  I actually appreciate you telling me that because now I won't have every Tom, Dick and Harry telling me.  I'm still thinking of some names for him, I'm waiting for it to hit me.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what about buster it sounds sort of the same


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> what about buster it sounds sort of the same


I like that too! Buster. I'll see what my bf thinks. I guess it doesn't matter what he thinks but asking him makes him feel special.


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

LMAO.... I wanted to name Lady peaches and cream, but he refused to call her that! So he "helped" me come up with her name. The things we do for our men! 
Glad you were not upset because of me, I would hate to think I upset someone.

MD


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Buster would be a good name for him. His eyes make him look tough lol.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

tattdangel said:


> Buster would be a good name for him. His eyes make him look tough lol.


I like it. I call my daughter Alex, Buster sometimes. So maybe now I will stop calling her that.  I call her too many things, Sunshine, Goober, Gooseberry, Baby, Princess, I'm surprised she even knows her name!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

imkari said:


> tattdangel said:
> 
> 
> > Buster would be a good name for him. His eyes make him look tough lol.
> ...


That is too funny! I do the same, everyone in this house never gets called by their original name. I call them whatever pops into my head at the moment. W/ me that could be just about anything lol. If I am thinking about ..hmmm.. popcorn, you might just get called that :lol: .


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

O.K. I have made up my mind, it is officially Buster. Thanks for the idea Clare!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats ok it is a great name and really suits him :lol:


----------

